# MS-6163PRO: Memory Problem



## Neuk (22. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hab mir heute für mein MS-6163PRO von MSI PC133 512MB SDRAM gekauft. Nachdem ich sie eingebaut habe, werden nur 128 MB erkannt. Das BIOS hat mir auch schon vorgeschlagen die Latency auf zu verändern, aber das brachte auch nix. Nun hab ich auf der Website von MSI folgendes gefunden:


> Main Memory
> * Supports four 168-pin unbuffered DIMM using eight memory banks.
> * Supports a maximum memory size of 348MB (8M*8) or 768MB (16M*4) registered DIMM only
> * Support ECC (1-bit Error Code Correct) function
> * Supports 3.3v PC100 SDRAM DIMM.


Das was mir jetzt Probleme bereitet ist die maximale Speicher Grösse, ich weiss zwar nicht wie die Hersteller jetzt die Grössen zusammenrechnen, aber es hat den Anschein das nicht 512 MB auf einmal erkannt werden können.
Zuvor habe ich zwei 128 MB Bausteine drin gehabt.

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand Rat oder hat damit schonmal zu tun gehabt.
Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Neuk (22. März 2003)

Gerade hab ich erfahren, dass das MS-6163PRO nur maximal 256MB Speicherblöcke verträgt. 
Trotzdem finde ich es immernoch seltsam das nur 128MB erkannt werden.


----------



## Neuk (23. März 2003)

Mittlerweile hab ich herausgefunden, dass das MS-6163 max. 768MB RAM verträgt auf drei Speicherbänke, sprich man kauft sich 3 256MB Stücke und baut diese ein.


----------

